# Denting Brass



## Pilot20

Just purchased a Stainless Raptor II this weekend and went to the range and put about 100 rounds through it. I have always wanted one and finally broke down and bought it.

This is my first 1911 and have the following question. After picking up my brass I noticed that each one had a small dent in it. After I got home I searched for this on Google and got alot of hits. It seems that it is fairly common in 1911's. Is it common in Kimber's?


----------



## kevinm783

never noticed it on mine...i have 3 and no dented brass so far...


----------



## Josser

Shot 100 rounds last Friday in my new Ultra Raptor ,saved a few shells, just looked and the only dent I see is in the center of the firing area in back of the shell, no dents in the brass casing, That sounds strange. Maybe they hit the wall and got dented?


----------



## kevinm783

Would it be from where the firing pin hits the primer?


----------



## Josser

kevinm783 said:


> Would it be from where the firing pin hits the primer?


Yep only dent you're supposed to see...


----------



## Pilot20

Thanks for the responses. :numbchuck:

Below is picture of what I am talking about. I have read that some 1911's have this problem but with the lowered ejection port and the scalloped area on the rear of the ejection port I did not expect to have this problem with the Kimber.


----------



## gmaske

When My Para LTC was new I had some dents like that. I doesn't do it anymore. My guess is it will shoot in and stop doing it. I'd reload them like that anyway. If sizing doesn't iron it out the next time you fire them they be streight at that spot.


----------



## VAMarine

Every piece of brass?


----------



## Pilot20

90% of what I shot


----------



## VAMarine

Pilot20 said:


> 90% of what I shot


Do me a favor, take one of the dented pieces of brass, insert it in a magazine with the dent facing the top, take another casing and see if the rim of the case fits almost perfectly with the dent.


----------



## Pilot20

Yes, it fits perfect. The other thing I noticed is that it is in exactly the same location on all.


----------



## VAMarine

Pilot20 said:


> Yes, it fits perfect. The other thing I noticed is that it is in exactly the same location on all.


What kind of ammo were you shooting? I've noticed this on several rounds here and there, nut never that frequently. It's a result of too much pressure being put on the case wall by the rim of the round being loaded.

When you load, make sure you're keeping the round to be loaded flat against the top round of the mag, that will decrease pressure on that part of the casing.

Trying to think of how to word this....if the cartridge being loaded is on an angle the rim is the only part of the case making contact with the top round and the pressure needed to compress the round being applied by the rim only is what is denting your cases. I don't know exactly why this is, a guess would be that as the gun is new the mag springs are still stiff and it's taking more pressure to compress the spring while loading the mag.

When cases are dented due to "gun issues" the case mouth is slightly out of round, totally mangled, or the rim is a little beat up.


----------



## Pilot20

Thanks VAMarine for the response.

I went and did a test load of the magazine as you stated in your post and this pressure was not enough to dent the casing as in the picture. In fact it did not dent the case at all.

Is there any way that the round as it is being loaded in the chamber could be hit by the first round in the magazine? This could be why I was getting about 10% that were not dented.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## VAMarine

Pilot20 said:


> Thanks VAMarine for the response.
> 
> I went and did a test load of the magazine as you stated in your post and this pressure was not enough to dent the casing as in the picture. In fact it did not dent the case at all.
> 
> Is there any way that the round as it is being loaded in the chamber could be hit by the first round in the magazine? This could be why I was getting about 10% that were not dented.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


I don't know about chambering, but it might be possibly that during extraction that the spent case is denting the round in the magazine. The only reason I suspect dents while loading is that I've done it myself, but as stated, only rarely. Maybe two or three times in 5 years.

Can you guess by looking at the case which way the case causing the dent was traveling? One side a different shape than the other?


----------



## Pilot20

The dent is very symmetrical, it looks like they are being hit straight on.

I think I will number each round and mark which way I put them in the clip and go out and shoot. I think this will give me an idea of what's going on. I will post my results this next weekend.


----------



## zhurdan

Denting has to be happening after firing. The brass would form to the chamber if it were dented prior to firing. It's probably happening during the ejection process. Mine have a ding in them like that just not as deep.


----------



## gmaske

zhurdan said:


> Denting has to be happening after firing. The brass would form to the chamber if it were dented prior to firing. It's probably happening during the ejection process. Mine have a ding in them like that just not as deep.


What i believe is happening is the extractor is hanging on to the lip a bit better than it needs to and the shell is rotating back and hitting the mouth of the ejection port during ejecection.


----------



## VAMarine

zhurdan said:


> Denting has to be happening after firing. The brass would form to the chamber if it were dented prior to firing. It's probably happening during the ejection process. Mine have a ding in them like that just not as deep.


Good point.


----------

